# Light Bulb?



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

What's the best light bulb to use on this lamp fixture? I plan on carpeting HC Cuba, if a bulb can support it.

heres the lamp fixture: http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/20370383

thanks in advance


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

I personally use a 23w Philips CFL @ 6500k on my desk lamps

They have grown all of my high-light plants perfectly fine


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

ThaChingster said:


> I personally use a 23w Philips CFL @ 6500k on my desk lamps
> 
> They have grown all of my high-light plants perfectly fine


good to hear bro! thanks for the info! ill look for it on ikea as well lol


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

brapbrapboom said:


> good to hear bro! thanks for the info! ill look for it on ikea as well lol


I bought four of them at home depot for ~$14 i think
You can also try the screw-in LED bulbs, i've never tried that but if it's LED it might make the nice shimmer effect like on reef tanks


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

ThaChingster said:


> I bought four of them at home depot for ~$14 i think
> You can also try the screw-in LED bulbs, i've never tried that but if it's LED it might make the nice shimmer effect like on reef tanks


is it this one? http://www.homedepot.ca/product/23w-br40-energy-saver-reflector-flood/901842


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

brapbrapboom said:


> is it this one? http://www.homedepot.ca/product/23w-br40-energy-saver-reflector-flood/901842


http://www.homedepot.ca/product/mini-twister-daylight-compact-fluorescent-bulb-23-watt-4-pack/914391
they were these


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

ThaChingster said:


> http://www.homedepot.ca/product/mini-twister-daylight-compact-fluorescent-bulb-23-watt-4-pack/914391
> they were these


oooooooo!! Thanks bro! really appreciate it!


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

brapbrapboom said:


> oooooooo!! Thanks bro! really appreciate it!


No problem! Just make sure you get the 6500k ones; it should be written on the box somewhere


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Download a coupon worth $3 from enersave .ca for those bulbs. I bought a 4 pack a while back for $10.50 - $3, which makes them really cheap.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

as a quick update.....there are tones of those lamps at the IKEA.

Its rated for type A bulbs up to 60W.


----------

